# About the “Soaring Number Of Fatal Gun Accidents”



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another very large lie from anti-gun fools.....



> As you can see, there is a long term decline in the accidental firearms deaths numbers. In 1900, there were some 2350 reported firearms deaths among 78 million Americans for a purported firearms death rate of 3.5 deaths per 100,000.


to.....



> In 2016 there were some 495 reported firearms deaths among 323,127,513 million Americans for a purported firearms death rate of 0.15 deaths per 100,000.


Imagine that.

About the "Soaring Number Of Fatal Gun Accidents" | Extrano's Alley


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Where is RJames when we need an opposing view on this?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Where is RJames when we need an opposing view on this?


I actually felt sorry for @RJAMES on a number of occasions. RJAMES was excellent in discussing homesteading or sustainability subjects. Sadly when RJAMES began interjecting political ideas, the underlying mental illness of libtards became obvious.

I sincerely hope RJAMES is getting real psychiatric help and will return.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sad part of that real fact is that 495 deaths can be reduced substantially by just using some damn common sense >>> quite a few are little kids getting ahold of a weapon that needs to be just secured better ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> sad part of that real fact is that 495 deaths can be reduced substantially by just using some damn common sense >>> quite a few are little kids getting ahold of a weapon that needs to be just secured better ....


and as said in the article.....


> The overwhelming majority of those children were inner city kids who had been *repeatedly denied life saving gun safety programs. *


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

So, now we're supposed to teach inner city kids how to shoot straighter? Will these classes take place before or after they deliver their day's load of drugs?


----------

